# Texas Sawmill info



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

We will be taking a 3 or 4 day fun trip to San Antonio from Houston. 
Does anyone know of any sawmills with good hardwoods along the way?
Wife loves stopping at 'wood' places.

We will be leaving on Thurs the 18th (day after tomorrow) and coming back on Sat or Sun. I will have internet access every night. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I have never personally been to one down there, but here is a list from Woodweb: WOODWEB's Sawing and Drying Directory. If you google texas mesquite lumber you get some more around Austin, maybe some are close to San Antonio too.


----------

